

Show HN: 99designs worldwide community - dhotson
http://dhotson.tumblr.com/post/50499503488/99designs-worldwide-community

======
dhotson
This is small side project I made to visualise the 99designs worldwide
community.

It's using qgis to aggregate location data into a hex grid and I used MapBox's
TileMill to design the maps.

If you're interested in doing this with your own data, MapBox made a tutorial
for this kind of technique here: <http://www.mapbox.com/blog/binning-
alternative-point-maps/>

Enjoy! :-)

